# Terminal - Commande ls, man sudo... disparue



## alainsl (4 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Débutant sous Mac OS X, j'ai cherché à installer une libraire : OpenCV.

Dans la malheureuse procédure que j'ai suivi, il y avait l'installation de SVN. De ce côté, pas de souci mais dedans il y avait aussi un sudo nano /.bashrc et l'ajout d'une ligne.

Depuis, plus de commande man, ls, sudo... sous le terminal et je ne sais pas comment réouvrir ce fichier pour rectifier le tir.

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment faire ?

D'avance merci


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2009)

M'est avis que tu as écrit une ligne qui change indûment la valeur de la variable d'environnement PATH ...
Pour changer cela :
	
	



```
/usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/nano /.bashrc
```

Reste que je ne pense pas que l'édition de ce fichier soit une bonne idée.
Tu peux installer OpenCV avec MacPorts et c'est assez propre.
Fil déplacé côté UNIX, Opensource etc.


----------



## alainsl (5 Octobre 2009)

En fait, le problème est plus important que je pensais car le fichier ouvert en faisant la commande proposée est carrément vide.

Que devrais-t-il y avoir normalement ?


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2009)

Rien, justement ... 
En fait, il ne devrait pas exister, ce fichier. D'où mon étonnement en voyant la commande.


----------



## alainsl (5 Octobre 2009)

Peut-être que la cause de la disparition de mes commandes n'est pas celle que je pensais.

Comment je peux faire pour les "ré activer" du coup ?


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2009)

Il faudrait déjà savoir ce que tu as fait, cela permettrait d'avoir une idée du fichier fichu en l'air.


----------



## alainsl (5 Octobre 2009)

A part modifier un fichier avec sudo nano.

dans mes souvenirs y avait :

if ($...) 
..;

if ($..)
...

et j'ai ajouté à la fin

$PATH=/usr/bin/svn...

Mais j'ai fait plein d'autres choses donc je ne suis pas certain que ce soit cela.

Sans savoir la cause, personne ne sait comment lier les commandes à l'interpreteur pour le terminal ?


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2009)

Si tu modifies PATH, il faut faire quelque chose comme :

```
export PATH=/usr/bin/machinchose:...:$PATH
```
Sinon tu perds les chemins usuels (_/usr/bin_, _/bin_, _/usr/sbin_, _/sbin_ ...)


----------



## Elesthor (6 Octobre 2009)

Copie un .bashrc de quelqun pour avoir une config basique, mais tu perdra ce que tu as fais comme modifs précédentes...


----------



## alainsl (7 Octobre 2009)

Après recherche dans un autre, pas de .bashrc.
Donc je ne sais pas quel fichier j'ai modifié.

Quand je fais manuellement 
export path=/bin/:$path
j'arrive à récupérer les commandes
mais comment faire pour que ce soit fait à chaque lancement de terminal ?


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2009)

Peut-être as-tu modifié le fichier _~/.bash_profile_ ?


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Octobre 2009)

alainsl a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Débutant sous Mac OS X, j'ai cherché à installer une libraire : OpenCV.
> 
> ...




Il m'est arrivé la même chose simplement en passant à Snow Leo. J'ai pas mal de choses personnalisées avec zsh et plus rien ne fonctionnait (sauf rm....) et j'ai tout réinitialisé.


----------

